# Which IT Major/specialization?



## deshanunit (Apr 29, 2016)

My bachelor degree is Bsc. Information systems with Business Management
Out of IT and Business subjects I always enjoyed technical subjects such as Web development, Databases, UML Modelling etc.

Currently I hope to follow Masters in IT at Deakin 
course name: Master of Information Technology (Professional) 
(google it and you can go to its page)

It has following specializations:

Data Analytics
Networking
Software Development
IT Security
IT Services

Which you think is the best for me and has more demand/jobs in Melbourne?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jolly40oz (Oct 31, 2016)

*Hello*

Check this out - this is a list of the most advertised jobs in Melbourne, updated for 2016. This might give you a better idea of the demand there.

Business Development Manager
Store Manager
Registered Nurse (RN)
Project Manager - IT
Physiotherapist
Account Manager
Recruitment Consultant
Payroll Officer
Business Analyst
Assistant Manager
Accounts Payable Officer
Business Sales Executive
Sales Assistant
Contract Administrator
Sales Representative


----------

